# Ivory money clip** Give away**



## sharpeblades (Mar 24, 2011)

Ime going to give away one of my Mammoth Ivory money clips.Just post your name ,The drawing will be April 2nd


----------



## deadend (Mar 24, 2011)

Me please!  Thanks for doing it!


----------



## R G (Mar 24, 2011)

Add me to the list please.

Thanks,

RG


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Mar 24, 2011)

pretty cool RT, please put me in. Thanks for your generosity


----------



## erniesp (Mar 24, 2011)

Add me...


----------



## megansdad (Mar 24, 2011)

That's awesome, please add me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet money clip RT.   Put me in as well ... Thanks!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Throw me in please. Thanks


----------



## bsmithdawg285 (Mar 24, 2011)

*re*

add me also


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice. Add me please.


----------



## nkbigdog (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks Great wish I had some money to put in it..Would be honored if you put me in line to...


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 24, 2011)

Gordon Taff is the name to draw for this.


----------



## tedsknives (Mar 24, 2011)

I"m in,  and that is Beautiful work


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 24, 2011)

put My name in the hat too. Thanks!


----------



## jkoch (Mar 24, 2011)

Please add to the list, Beautiful work!!


----------



## marlin (Mar 24, 2011)

Please throw my name in the hat. Thanks!


----------



## biker13 (Mar 24, 2011)

Count me in,please.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 24, 2011)

Jeff Phillips


----------



## lightningstrike13 (Mar 24, 2011)

Add me in Mr. Tabor


----------



## RECON7071 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Money clip*

Count me in Raleigh.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 24, 2011)

Looking good RT - please add me - thanks.


----------



## carver (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd be honored if you would put my name in too Raleigh.Jerry


----------



## secondseason (Mar 24, 2011)

Put me in please.  I am a fossil nut!!

Thank you!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Mar 24, 2011)

Sharpshooter


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 24, 2011)

Please add my name to the pot, thank you Raleigh.


----------



## david w. (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like it will hold my dollar perfect.add me please.Thanks.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 24, 2011)

Sweet! Add me to the list please!


----------



## tignalljeeper (Mar 24, 2011)

Add me please!!   Tignalljeeper

beautiful looking clip, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## serving1Lord (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice, please add me. Thanks


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice work ,Please put my name Lee Johnson in the hat too for it.


----------



## Shug (Mar 24, 2011)

Please enter me, thank you for a chance


----------



## 2bbshot (Mar 24, 2011)

Please put me in. That's a beautiful money clip.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 24, 2011)

Add me too, Thanks


----------



## steve campbell (Mar 24, 2011)

*Money clip*

Please add me Mr. Raliegh


----------



## Havana Dude (Mar 24, 2011)

I aint got no money to put in it, but it sure is pretty. Add my name as well please,sir, Thank You. Beautiful work you do.


----------



## JimDraper (Mar 24, 2011)

Very Nice

Jim Draper

Thanks


----------



## beretta (Mar 24, 2011)

Beretta


----------



## donblfihu (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice I'll try thanks.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 24, 2011)

put my name in please


----------



## Razor Blade (Mar 24, 2011)

Thats a nice piece of work RT . Please add me in.


----------



## NiteHunter (Mar 24, 2011)

Add me please RT. NiteHunter. Thanks.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 25, 2011)

Me me me! Please and thank you


----------



## butshot (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd love to have it! Add me to the list, please!


----------



## olcaptain (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add the Ol Captain!


----------



## dirtroad (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks RT,please add me.


----------



## marknga (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add me to the list, discard all other entries.


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 25, 2011)

Mighty kind of you sir. Add me please


----------



## Jasper (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice......sign me up!

Thanks!


----------



## Nugefan (Mar 25, 2011)

Andy Gurley


----------



## gobbler getter (Mar 25, 2011)

bob purdy


----------



## gatorbob (Mar 25, 2011)

*Money clip*

Count me in, Thanks


----------



## ccookou812 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chris Cook


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have no money to put in it but I would love join in the drawing anyway!

David


----------



## timgarside (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice work. Please add Tim Garside to the pot.


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add me, nice work .


----------



## lablover (Mar 25, 2011)

Add me please, Della


----------



## davidf (Mar 25, 2011)

please add me davidf


----------



## badkarma (Mar 25, 2011)

Is there no end to the projects you tackle?  Very nice.  I'm in


Badkarma


----------



## K80 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice!  Add my name to the hat please!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 25, 2011)

Awsome, Sharpblades!!
Oh, add me too, please!!!


----------



## speckman25 (Mar 25, 2011)

You do some fine work! Please add me to the list. Thanks


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 25, 2011)

Please put my name in the hat.  
Thanks


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 25, 2011)

looks good, please add me to the list.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm in...thanks!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice. I haven't used a wallet in years. Even though I would love to have a stab at it, leave my name out.


----------



## WickedKwik (Mar 25, 2011)

look's great, add me please!!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 25, 2011)

Count me in and thanks for the chance


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd love to be included Sir, Thank You!


----------



## deputyatnight (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add me to the list!


----------



## QTurn (Mar 25, 2011)

Would love a chance at that!


----------



## deerehauler (Mar 25, 2011)

would be honored to be thrown in the mix. D.J.


----------



## sonbro31 (Mar 25, 2011)

please add me also


----------



## frdstang90 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would consider it an honor to be put in your drawing.  Thanks


----------



## williamt (Mar 25, 2011)

awesome work please include me


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for generosity, please include me


----------



## lamuddog (Mar 25, 2011)

Raleigh

  Add me please

Thanks
Roy


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sass249


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 25, 2011)

Please, that's my birthday.  Plus, I might could get pops to do a little scrimshaw work on it for me.


----------



## golffreak (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add me to the list, and thanks for you generosity.


----------



## whenders (Mar 25, 2011)

*Give-A-Way*

Add me too, please.
Thank you, RT


----------



## CAL (Mar 25, 2011)

Count me in sharpeblades.


----------



## creekbender (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add me to the list .. Thanks !


----------



## kenlr4 (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add me .


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 25, 2011)

That is such a nice clip and a nice thing to do for others.

Please add my name to the list.

Thank you.


----------



## Ballplayer (Mar 25, 2011)

I ain't ever won nothing but a ballgame so I got to ask can I buy one, that sure is purty !


----------



## AbbaDab (Mar 25, 2011)

Man, that thing is nice...Please put me in.


----------



## Hoggrydr1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sign me up Raleigh, that's nice right there!


----------



## turkey foot (Mar 25, 2011)

I love money clips, put me in.


----------



## guitarman64 (Mar 25, 2011)

please add me


----------



## rider1009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Please include me in the drawing.
Thanks Richard


----------



## scottypp (Mar 25, 2011)

great looking piece- please add me !


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 25, 2011)

Please add my name to the hat! That clip sure is a beauty. Thanks for another amazing giveaway!


----------



## Joker (Mar 25, 2011)

I would like a shot at it RT, Thanks


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for doing this Raleigh!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 26, 2011)

Put my name in the hat please Raleigh.  Thanks.


----------



## aligator (Mar 26, 2011)

That look wonderful. Please add my name.
Aligator


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Mar 26, 2011)

Admire your craftsmanship. Kindly add my name to the drawing list please. Michael F. Gray 910-358-9119 or crystalcoastcouple@gmail.com


----------



## pacecars (Mar 26, 2011)

"your name"

Ronnie Pace


----------



## bracefxr (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks for your kind give a way.. add me , please


----------



## knifeman6785 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity,put me on the list!!!Wooohoooo!!!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Mar 26, 2011)

Add me please. Thanks.


----------



## STX HUNTER (Mar 27, 2011)

Please add me also, STX HUNTER. Thanks.


----------



## lonesome dove (Mar 27, 2011)

please add me too.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 27, 2011)

I would love to have it.
I have one now but I need to give it to my nephew.
Thanks


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Very nice....throw my name in the hat please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice gesture, Raleigh. I would like a chance at it. I have a distinct fondness for fossil ivory.


----------



## gdog25 (Mar 27, 2011)

Very generous offer. Please put my name in your hat.


----------



## Hawk9807 (Mar 27, 2011)

Please toss my name in the hat too.  Very nice work as always RT.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Throw me in there, Thanks!!


----------



## dllewal (Mar 27, 2011)

Very generous you are, please add me to the growing list! Tks,


----------



## Papa Steve (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Fly Rod (Mar 27, 2011)

Count Fly Rod in....thanks.


----------



## HBC4570 (Mar 27, 2011)

please put me in the hat, and thanks.


----------



## dmedd (Mar 27, 2011)

Please include me in the giveaway RT. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 27, 2011)

I too would like to be added to the drawing, please. 
Thank you
John L.


----------



## bearpugh (Mar 28, 2011)

count me in. thanks raliegh


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 28, 2011)

add my name please Raleigh....and thanks for the generosity!!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 28, 2011)

add me too, please, .. and thank you!


----------



## RBaldree (Mar 28, 2011)

*Put me in please*

Maybe even, Pretty Please...

Robert


----------



## irwoodsman (Mar 28, 2011)

*scott bagley*

Put me in please


----------



## Jayin J (Mar 28, 2011)

Me too...


----------



## jman9977 (Mar 28, 2011)

Add me please and Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## foxdawg (Mar 28, 2011)

*drawing*

add me to the list if you would kind sir......thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## southgaoriginal (Mar 28, 2011)

cool would love to have a chance


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Be honored to have VERY LITTLE folded up in that. Sign me up.
Dovebuster33. Thanks


----------



## kgo (Mar 28, 2011)

me to please ,thanks.


----------



## one hogman (Mar 28, 2011)

Add me to your list Mr. Raleigh, Thanks


----------



## afterfire6942 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow I'd love that!
Ben Turcotte


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## blues brother (Mar 29, 2011)

Please put Blues Brother in the hat!
Thanks RT!


----------



## seeker (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty, please put my name in.


----------



## bigswede3423 (Mar 29, 2011)

*giveaway*

Please count me in.  Thanks!!


----------



## EON (Mar 29, 2011)

Count me in and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Ben Athens (Mar 30, 2011)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## rydert (Mar 30, 2011)

add me please


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Mar 30, 2011)

In, Thanks.


----------



## manok (Mar 30, 2011)

please consider my name added.


----------



## Mangler (Mar 30, 2011)

*Money Clip*

Add me too please! Very nice of ya!


----------



## doorknob (Mar 31, 2011)

*money clip*

put me in please thanks


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Mar 31, 2011)

Im in please.


----------



## rifleroom (Mar 31, 2011)

*Mr. T...*

put me in please!


----------



## BuckFever1613 (Mar 31, 2011)

That clip looks awesome!! i would love to win that, please count me in


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 31, 2011)

Times getting close


----------



## Bushwhacker (Mar 31, 2011)

Sharpeblades don't put me in the drawing as I don't use a moneyclip and as pretty as that one is it should go to someone that would use it properly.  Just wanted to give you a rave for some great work.


----------



## Studawg170 (Apr 1, 2011)

Studawg170

Stu Taylor


----------



## hunter63john (Apr 1, 2011)

Add me to the list please.  Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Apr 1, 2011)

The AmBASSaDEER

Thanks!


----------



## hotdawg (Apr 1, 2011)

if its not too late please add me to the hat, Thanks


----------



## mattech (Apr 1, 2011)

add me , thanks


----------



## kasey (Apr 1, 2011)

I dont have much to put in it, but that is sharp.  Count me please.


----------



## hogman3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Add me Sharp- 

Thanks!


----------



## nickel back (Apr 2, 2011)

pick me plz....


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 2, 2011)

Steve Campbell  is the winner  Congratulations


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the chance, Raleigh!!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 2, 2011)

Lucky dog!


----------



## golffreak (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## dmedd (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity RT and congrats to Steve.


----------



## R G (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## marknga (Apr 4, 2011)

sharpeblades said:


> Steve Campbell  is the winner  Congratulations



Congrats Steve and thanks for the opportunity Raleigh.


----------



## sharpeblades (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you gentelmen and we will do another one shortly


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 4, 2011)

congrats Steve and thanks for the chance ....


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 4, 2011)

sharpeblades said:


> Steve Campbell  is the winner  Congratulations



Congratulations, Steve.  

Thanks again SB for the chance at such a neat gift.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Steve and thanks again RT!


----------



## biker13 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for all you do Mr Tabor.


----------



## serving1Lord (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## CartyKid (Apr 8, 2011)

im in, add me to the list


----------



## david w. (Apr 8, 2011)

CartyKid said:


> im in, add me to the list



Its already over.

Congrats to the winner.


----------

